# Ladybower Inn (Peak District) Closed 8/6/22



## GeoffL (Jun 9, 2022)

Quick heads up. We'd booked a table and planned to overnight last night (8th June 2022) at the Ladybower Inn. However, the car park was empty and a sign on the door said they were closed due to unexpected circumstances. I have no idea how long the closure might last -- but it would probably be prudent to give the pub a call before turning up.


----------



## GeoffL (Jun 17, 2022)

Further update: Unfortunately, it seems that the Ladybower Inn has ceased trading long term and the owners are seeking new tenants. How whoever that turns out to be might treat motorhomers remains to be seen:

https://whatpub.com/pubs/SHF/6/ladybower-inn-bamford


----------

